# Adding shine to burger buns



## roadfix (Apr 3, 2014)

Is there a way to add shine/glaze to store bought burger buns?   I know you can do this while baking the buns but was wondering if this was possible with already baked buns.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 3, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Is there a way to add shine/glaze to store bought burger buns?   I know you can do this while baking the buns but was wondering if this was possible with already baked buns.




I had a burger in a restaurant once that had been toasted then brushed with butter during plating.  It was really shiny but was an unpleasant mess to eat.


----------



## roadfix (Apr 3, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I had a burger in a restaurant once that had been toasted then brushed with butter during plating.  It was really shiny but was an unpleasant mess to eat.


Yeah, I'm trying to avoid something oily or buttery when picked up.


----------



## dcSaute (Apr 3, 2014)

>>avoid....

not likely.  a hard shiny thin crust of non-oil/fat origin is developed by high heat humid baking - think baguette....


----------



## Roll_Bones (Apr 4, 2014)

I always heat my buns in the the oily fry pan the burgers were in.

Oil - Smoil..........LOL


----------



## cave76 (Apr 4, 2014)

This may not be what you want but it MAY work:

_"Balsamic Glaze
YIELD: MAKES 1/2 CUP
Ingredients:
2 cups of Balsamic vinegar
Directions:
Pour vinegar into a small sauce pan and bring to a boil.  Once you've got a boil, reduce the heat and allow the vinegar to simmer for about 20-30 minutes or until the vingar has become thick enough to coat the back of a spoon (you should have about 1/2 cup of glaze when it's done).

Remove from heat and allow to cool.  then just pour it into a container with a lid and pop it in the fridge.  It should last you a few weeks."_

The Balsamic taste may not be what you want on your buns ---- and I don't know if it would dry enough. Even if it doesn't suit you for a glaze it does sound delicious. 

Using white Balsamic vinegar would be more 'transparent'.

Clean & Delicious with Dani Spies » Video: How-To Make Balsamic Glaze


----------



## roadfix (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks all, for the replies and the recipe.  
I'm grilling a couple dozen each of burgers and sliders among other things tomorrow for my grand daughter's b-day party and was looking for a simple way to add glaze to the buns to make them look pretty.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 4, 2014)

I was thinking an egg wash, if you are going to heat the buns on the grill. I Googled, and look at number 11 on this page, it's sugar water applied after rolls are baked: 12 Glaze Effects, Tried and Tested | Homemade Bread | Recipes


----------



## roadfix (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks again.  I may experiment tonight with both the balsamic glaze and the sugar water glaze.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Apr 4, 2014)

Just brush them with egg white and put them under the broiler for a few minutes.


----------

